

The U.S. Airline Pilots Who Barely Make Minimum Wage - danso
http://skift.com/2013/08/28/the-u-s-airline-pilots-who-barely-make-minimum-wage/

======
Inception
495/21.5 = $21.63. That seems to be quite a bit above minimum wage, although
I'm sure the hours on the clock are more than just flight time. But, if you
factor in the atmosphere of the job with hopes to make 6 figures after five
years, I'd say it is a pretty fair trade off.

Plus, I don't know too many pilots who have a boring day on the job or who get
sick of seeing the world, so that's an added bonus as well!:)

I agree it is low right out of the gates, but you don't fall on top of a
mountain.

